# 2021 kbg elite renovation overview PICS



## Snaclerio11 (Jun 17, 2020)

Hello all, 
Mid august I started my 6000k renovation by killing off my very old lawn with 2 rounds of round up quick pro. I got a good die off within the two weeks.

I then started scalping but didn't kill myself because I knew I was going to power rake the entire area. I did a horrible job of documenting with pictures because I was a one man show with t190 bobcat in my front yard leveling trying to get everything done in one day. Lol

After everything was power raked and then hand raked I took my chances with spreading a nice layer of topsoil. (Figured the risk of having weeds would be mitigated by a proper tenacity app and then fall pre-m)

September 7th preferred seed supply bedazzled, blueberry, rhapsody, and I mixed in midnight went down with N-ext green pop, RGS, and tenacity at the 4oz per acre rate. I then raked in the seed

It was watered in every day 3-5 times per day at 15 minute intervals. I changed all my irrigation heads to hunter ppg ultras added some heads after days of adjusting and trying different nozzle combinations I believe I have Sufficient coverage.

I got growth 7 days later And then it really took off at 14 I believe it's in its pout stage and in some areas for a reason I don't fully know will not grow. But crabgrass new sprouts have shown up.

I'm wondering if I didn't spray an even amount in that area.

I'm awaiting a shipment of urea as I am planning on doing an app with RGS. Here's some of the before and after pictures as well as other renovation pictures.

I apologize for the pictures being all out of order. Included is removal of old landscaping as well as retaining wall. I loaded out 45 yards of material as well as a massive 4 yard stump on my side yard that was elevated and retained by a river rock retaining wall.

3rd and fourth picture from the bottom is my problem areas I was wondering if anyone could help me out.

I wish I documented better because I had a lot going on.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Looking good!

With regards to your problem area, if the slope run off is an issue, Slope Master does great.
If you just can't get stuff to germinate, I would add a nice layer of peat moss on top.

I had some peat moss with seed wash out onto a gravel path next to my lawn,, and with just that peat moss on top of the gravel I had super dense grass growing there. I ended up just picking it up and putting it down on a bare spot I had, and now I have dense grass growing there.

Moral of the story, grass grows anywhere if you just add peat moss.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

San said:


> Moral of the story, grass grows anywhere if you just add peat moss.


I second this 1000%. I had streaks of minimal germination in between my rolling lines of peat... add some a few days later and saw better and faster germination. Yes, its a pain when it washes out but it offers the fastest and best germination rate.

Overall the reno looking good @Snaclerio11


----------



## Snaclerio11 (Jun 17, 2020)

uts said:


> San said:
> 
> 
> > 1632407511[/url] user_id=15289]
> ...





San said:


> Looking good!
> 
> With regards to your problem area, if the slope run off is an issue, Slope Master does great.
> If you just can't get stuff to germinate, I would add a nice layer of peat moss on top.
> ...


Thank you very much guys. My only concern is covering the surrounding growths. Would you suggest I just go light covering? Blowing the peat moss in my mind would be the best way but I don't have one of those leaf vacs. I'll do the best with what I have. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I added peat moss by hand in lightly germinated areas. I literally grabbed with both hands and threw it out. It made a light covering and the germinated blades were still peaking through. Easy peasy


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Yeah, you don't need a lot of peat moss to cover it, just a thin layer will do.


----------

